# [Sammelthread] Forza Horizon 5



## ak1504 (13. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Plattformen:*Xbox Series X|S, Xbox One, Windows 10, Steam, Xbox Game Pass, and Android phones and tablets via Xbox Cloud Gaming

*Release:* 9.11.2021 (5.11.2021 Premium Edition)

*Offizielle Ankündigung:* Forza Horizon 5 - Welcome to Mexico

*FAQ:* Forza Horizon 5 - Announce FAQ

*Editionen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btdtkN00O70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6VU4hNi7F38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (14. Juni 2021)

Heute 19 Uhr Gameplay...





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1404183551839457280

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (14. Juni 2021)

Hier gibts das heutige Gameplay/Infos:







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G66QBxHuhoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. Juni 2021)

Immerhin ist die Map mal größer. Abe mich hat der Trailer nicht so mitgerissen wie damals FH3 und FH4, eher sogar kalt gelassen.


----------



## ak1504 (15. Juni 2021)

*Forza Horizon 5 PC Minimum Requirements*
*MINIMUM:*


OS: Windows 10 version 15063.0 or higher
Processor: Intel i3-4170 @ 3.7Ghz OR Intel i5 750 @ 2.67Ghz
Memory: 8 GB RAM
Graphics: NVidia 650TI OR AMD R7 250x
DirectX: Version 12
Network: Broadband Internet connection
Storage: 80 GB available space


----------



## ak1504 (16. Juni 2021)

Digital Foundry zu Horizon 5 gleich am Anfang des Videos:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9iFmrK1_5gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (19. Juni 2021)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1405658612568109062

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (19. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ggXzxN0-bh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (30. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sSrlShtesSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (2. Juli 2021)

das soll jetzt kein Stab gegen FH 5 sein , das Game sieht schon gut aus..
aber das Game das endlich Driveclub bei den Wettereffekten schlägt ist es auch nicht..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gGkj3vEQrCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (3. Juli 2021)

720p Game lol


----------



## DARPA (4. Juli 2021)

und 20 fps 

Aber ja die Effekte sehen schon top aus. Könnte sich so trotzdem nicht zocken.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (4. Juli 2021)

? das Game läuft mangels PS4 Pro Support in 1080p und in locked 30fps..


----------



## ak1504 (4. Juli 2021)

DC sah mal top aus, ist in einer Zeit von 4K60Fps veraltet und das Studio wurde beerdigt. Belassen wir es dabei. Hier geht es um Horizon 5.


----------



## ak1504 (9. Juli 2021)

FH5 The Road to Mexico | June Update









						News - Forza
					

Discover the latest Forza news from the teams behind the Forza Horizon and Forza Motorsport series of games.




					forzamotorsport.net


----------



## ak1504 (12. Juli 2021)

Horizon 5 Sound Pr0n





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=esIW1s7-IN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Juli 2021)

Die Sound Clips vom Stream ohne Gequassel:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VSzYjJbpils

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (15. Juli 2021)

Soundvergleich der Wagen der Sound Demo in H1-H5 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dWhYq9u0V_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juli 2021)

19:30 Uhr





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9IQ3YQz7WfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. Juli 2021)

AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> das soll jetzt kein Stab gegen FH 5 sein , das Game sieht schon gut aus..
> aber das Game das endlich Driveclub bei den Wettereffekten schlägt ist es auch nicht..
> 
> 
> ...




Du vergleichst ein Open works racer mit nem Schlauchboot Level Spiel? 

Ja moin.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g45TcSGH0iE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (27. Juli 2021)

4K Screenshots der Biome: https://abload.de/gallery.php?key=j4a9EsV4


----------



## ak1504 (9. August 2021)

Eine neue Folge Horizon 5 lets Go 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rrepYmQqS2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (9. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (24. August 2021)

News - Forza
					

Discover the latest Forza news from the teams behind the Forza Horizon and Forza Motorsport series of games.




					forzamotorsport.net
				








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0S6JVlRrLCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (27. August 2021)

Da gabs noch ein tolles Interview mit Turn10 Vehicle Art Director Gabriel Garcia im Forza Monthly Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vEzdHPrvF6E:746

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (7. September 2021)

Keine Demo so thats a first... Und Progression wurde ausgebaut in der Kampagne für die Spieler die sich ohne feste Story so lost vorkamen... Das sind die Dinge die mir besonders auffielen...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3_nnCpurahs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (7. September 2021)

*Welcome to our Forza Horizon 5 car list. This list isn’t final, as we’ll be expanding it with even more cars and manufacturers in the weeks ahead, so check back regularly for all the latest updates.*









						News - Forza
					

Discover the latest Forza news from the teams behind the Forza Horizon and Forza Motorsport series of games.




					forzamotorsport.net


----------



## ak1504 (15. September 2021)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1437516189605974016

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1437795795743526915

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (20. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q1ou-FyuOnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vgrT5-MRLHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (1. Oktober 2021)

News - Forza
					

Discover the latest Forza news from the teams behind the Forza Horizon and Forza Motorsport series of games.




					forzamotorsport.net


----------



## ak1504 (5. Oktober 2021)

News - Forza
					

Discover the latest Forza news from the teams behind the Forza Horizon and Forza Motorsport series of games.




					forzamotorsport.net
				








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gecqS9OJ0iQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Oktober 2021)

Wer sich spoilern will, hier die ersten 90min vom Game:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lJqc2buXAb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Oktober 2021)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Wer sich spoilern will, hier die ersten 90min vom Game:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab mal sporadisch ein bisschen rein geschaut. Sieht soweit ganz gut aus.
Werd ich mir wohl nächsten Monat mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## blautemple (12. Oktober 2021)

Ich schaue mir mal gar nichts vorher an. Forza können die gar nicht verbocken ^^


----------



## ak1504 (16. Oktober 2021)

4x ~30min H5 Map bei den Pixelhelden geschaut und von dieser Ecke und Art Biom absolut gar nichts gesehen lol... Und wie insane gut dieses Game aussieht wo H4 schon 10/10 war nun nochmals sehr deutliche Verbesserungen... Und mehr als deutliches Sound Update...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MHxNNQzzzNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wr2champ (16. Oktober 2021)

Ich warte noch auf Infos zu Forza Rewards. Die Loyalty Rewards wurden ja gestrichen. Wie das neue Modell aussehen wird hat man bislang leider noch nicht bekanntgegeben. Bin kurz vor Stufe 13 und bis Release ist das wirklich das einzige, was mich noch brennend interessiert.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Oktober 2021)

Wer mal reinhören will, hier die Musik Sender und deren Programm mit Spotify Links:









						News - Forza
					

Discover the latest Forza news from the teams behind the Forza Horizon and Forza Motorsport series of games.




					forzamotorsport.net


----------



## ak1504 (24. Oktober 2021)

Preload !









						News - Forza
					

Discover the latest Forza news from the teams behind the Forza Horizon and Forza Motorsport series of games.




					forzamotorsport.net
				




With the high-speed internal SSD storage found on Xbox Series X|S consoles, we’ve reduced the install footprint of Forza Horizon 5 on those systems by optimizing our assets for higher bandwidth streaming. That means a shorter download combined with super-fast loading times so you can seamlessly jump into the action as soon as you say “Let’s ¡Go!”

*Xbox Series X|S*: 103 GB
*Xbox One*: 116 GB
*Windows*: 103 GB
*Steam**: 103 GB



Digital Foundry Forza Horizon 5 - Xbox Series X/S Hands-On





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V2fs89aItOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 4schnarchi (26. Oktober 2021)

Ich suche noch Mitspieler bin ab dem 5 November dabei, spiele auf dem PC über die Xbox App

Gamertag: schnarchi4


----------



## ak1504 (28. Oktober 2021)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1453808293470683143

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wr2champ (29. Oktober 2021)

Enttäuschend. Worin liegt jetzt der Mehrwert, dass man eine hohe Stufe in Rewards hat? Vorher haben viele Faktoren gezählt: saubere Überholmanöver, gesammelte Autos, gefahrene Distanz, Erfolge, etc. 
Jetzt muss man das Spiel einfach nur kurz gespielt haben?
Für mich, als Stufe 12 bzw. als alteingesessenen Spieler, fehlt einfach die Wertschätzung gegenüber jemanden, der Stufe 2 oder 3 ist, aber auch alle Spiele gespielt hat - wenn auch nur jeweils wenige Stunden.


----------



## PazeQQ (29. Oktober 2021)

wr2champ schrieb:


> Enttäuschend. Worin liegt jetzt der Mehrwert, dass man eine hohe Stufe in Rewards hat? Vorher haben viele Faktoren gezählt: saubere Überholmanöver, gesammelte Autos, gefahrene Distanz, Erfolge, etc.
> Jetzt muss man das Spiel einfach nur kurz gespielt haben?
> Für mich, als Stufe 12 bzw. als alteingesessenen Spieler, fehlt einfach die Wertschätzung gegenüber jemanden, der Stufe 2 oder 3 ist, aber auch alle Spiele gespielt hat - wenn auch nur jeweils wenige Stunden.



Also das Typische "Ich will nicht das andere bekommen was ich auch bekomme" oder "ich will aber mehr als der". Neid und Missgunst. Wir sind wirklich gewachsen als Menschheit..  
Warte nur ab bis du rausfindest das man die Autos auch einfach im Spiel kaufen kann. 

Zumal man bisher durch den ForzaHub auch nur Credits erhalten hat (~300k in meinem Fall) von denen man schon recht früh im Spiel immer mehr als genug hat. 
Für den FH4-VIP Pass gab es wöchentlich 2 Super-Wheelspins, die um einiges wertvoller waren als die paar tausend Credits. Also Glückwunsch, deine bisherige "Wertschätzung" war weniger wert als ein 5€ DLC.


----------



## wr2champ (29. Oktober 2021)

Neid und Missgunst ist es in meinem Falle nicht. Sonst wäre die gesamte Community im offiziellen Forum ebenfalls voller Neid und Missgunst. Dort eckt die Lösung von Turn10 genau so an. 
Dass man die Autos auch einfach kaufen kann, ist mir bekannt. Das war schon immer so. Darum geht es auch nicht. Es geht um die Loyalitätsbelohnungen, die dieses mal sehr dürftig ausfallen. 

Es geht dabei auch nicht um die wöchentlichen Bonuscredits - die sind ja abhängig von der Rewardstufe. Es geht um die Loyalitätsbelohnungen, die dieses mal sehr dürftig ausfallen.
Es geht auch nicht um den VIP-Pass mit seinen Wheelspins. Es geht um die Loyalitätsbelohnungen, die dieses mal sehr dürftig ausfallen. 

Das Problem ist: Die Loyalitätsboni waren bislang an die Loyalitätsstufe gebunden. Jemand, der seine Loyalität zum Franchise stärker ausgedrückt hat, in dem er eben die Stufen erklommen hat, wurde auch stärker belohnt. Nun ist das hinfällig, da unabhängig der Stufe jeder die gleiche Loyalitätsboni erhält, in dem man einfach das Spiel gespielt hat. Das stört doch viele alteingesessene Fans. 

Meine Definition von Neid und Missgunst wäre im Übrigen, wenn ich gesagt hätte, dass die anderen gar nichts hätten bekommen dürfen, weil sie ja nur kurz ins Spiel geschaut haben und es danach nie wieder angefasst haben.
Auch habe ich mich nicht kritisch geäußert, dass man kostenlose Autos bekommt. Es geht nur rein um den Mehrwert, den ein Spieler mit hoher Rewardsstufe bislang IMMER hatte - und der nun einfach gestrichen wurde.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. Oktober 2021)

Also ich hab mir das Game doch bestellt. Wollte erst gar nicht, aber dann ist es doch wieder die Premium Edition geworden. 

Spenden nehme ich gerne an.


----------



## ak1504 (30. Oktober 2021)

wr2champ schrieb:


> Jemand, der seine Loyalität zum Franchise stärker ausgedrückt hat, in dem er eben die Stufen erklommen hat, wurde auch stärker belohnt. Nun ist das hinfällig



Ich bin seit 2008 dabei aber ich sehe das die Rewards für neuere Spieler absolut sinnfrei sind weil nur noch Horizon 4 im Verkauf ist und die anderen 11/12 Forza Titel in den Rewards sind nicht mehr verfügbar also muss da mal eine Generalüberholung her und was dazu offiziell angekündigt wurde klingt für mich sehr gut:

_"Over the years, as we released additional games and welcomed new players to our community, we realized the Rewards Tier system became unbalanced. Today, with the ongoing popularity of Forza Horizon 4, and its continued growth through Xbox Game Pass and Steam, the Forza community has more players than ever before!

Therefore, we are changing how we reward players by creating new in-game reward opportunities to equally benefit our ever-growing community. Starting with Forza Horizon 5, new Forza titles will no longer use the Rewards Tier system. Instead, veteran players can look forward to a new curated set of Loyalty Rewards in Forza Horizon 5."_



			https://support.forzamotorsport.net/hc/en-us/articles/4405566679315-Forza-Rewards


----------



## ak1504 (3. November 2021)

Premium Edition Release Zeiten nach Zeitzonen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wr2champ (4. November 2021)

Never Play on Patch Day - oder eben Release Day. Mexiko ist voll mit Toyota Supra. 
Macht dennoch Spaß, mit dem Corsa minutenlang über die Autobahn bei Höchstgeschwindigkeit zu cruisen und am Ende am Kreisverkehr auf eine Gruppe von Spielern zu treffen, die mit den Driftautos die Karte in Rauch hüllen. Gute Community 
Habe jetzt gerade mal 3 Stunden gespielt und bereits über 2 Mio Credits erspielt..


----------



## Pilochun (5. November 2021)

Wer Probleme hat, das er in der Freifahrt gleich wieder auf dem Desktop landet sollte bitte Forza 5 als Administrator starten. Hat bei einigen geholfen.

Premium Edition Release Zeiten nach Zeitzonen

Wer gestern seine Uhrzeit und Zeitzone gewechselt hatte konnte schon 12 Stunden früher spielen und musste nicht bis 0 Uhr warten.


----------



## ak1504 (5. November 2021)

Forza Horizon 5 #Forzathon Guide KW 44​








						Forza Horizon 5 #Forzathon Guide KW 44 – Wäre das nicht fein? - totallygamergirl
					

All jene, die bereits Forza Horizon 5 spielen können, dürfen direkt den ersten Weekly #Forzathon erl




					totallygamergirl.com


----------



## wr2champ (6. November 2021)

Wenn die Server stabil wären.. Mir fehlen 2 Punkte zum NSX-R, und das Onlinezeugs kann nicht abgeschlossen werden ohne Server. Gut, dass noch 5 Tage Zeit ist.


----------



## Isrian (9. November 2021)

Server sollten jetzt stabiler laufen. Hab den NSX-R aber auch ohne das Online Zeugs bekommen.


----------



## wr2champ (10. November 2021)

Isrian schrieb:


> Server sollten jetzt stabiler laufen. Hab den NSX-R aber auch ohne das Online Zeugs bekommen.


Tipp: Es gibt in der Festival-Spieleliste den NSX-R GT zu gewinnen. Den NSX-R schaltet man über die normalen Auszeichnungen frei.

Hatte gestern noch diverse Verbindungsabbrüche. Konnte dennoch eine ganze Partie der Spielplatzliste spielen (Infiziert und König). Habe den NSX-R GT dadurch zum Glück auch endlich.


----------



## ak1504 (11. November 2021)

Forza Horizon 5: Diese Fahrzeuge erwarten euch demnächst in Serie 1 und mit Car Pass - totallygamergirl
					

Zum Launch von Forza Horizon 5 haben die Entwickler einen neuen Blogbeitrag veröffentlicht. Dieser e




					totallygamergirl.com


----------



## Pilochun (11. November 2021)

Bei wem das Spiel im Tuning Menü zurück auf dem Desktop abstürzt, sollte Raytracing in den Grafik Einstellungen ausschalten. Das ist leider noch verbuggt. Hoffentlich kommt da bald ein Patch.


----------



## owned139 (11. November 2021)

In dem Spiel ist so gut wie alles verbuggt. Selbst der Loadingscreen.


----------



## onlygaming (13. November 2021)

Ich habe bisher keine Bugs oder ähnliches. 

Ich bin echt vom Sound überrascht alleine der GT2 RS klingt schon so guuuuut. 
Die Map gefällt mir bisher auch deutlich besser als FH4.


----------



## ak1504 (13. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fuB2MnG9sCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y51csslcGgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (13. November 2021)

Könnt ihr das mal gegen checken?! Wenn ich ABS auf AN stelle, blockieren beim Bremsen die Räder. Wenn ich es auf AUS stelle, nicht.


----------



## Noel1987 (14. November 2021)

Wir haben folgendes Problem 
Bei meinem PC können wir 144 Bilder einstellen und dann variabel 
Bei dem PC meines Sohnes geht nur 60 (trotz 144hz Bildschirms )
Er spielt mit einen 10700kf und 3070ti 
Haben schon alles probiert aber es lässt sich nicht ändern 
Intern ob gsync an oder variabel eingestellt macht das Spiel derbe ruckler im Benchmark bis zu 30 Stück 

Ich habe gelesen das egal wie Mal das einstellt bei 90fps und 60 Hz auch bei ausgeschalteten sync und auf variabel alles was mehr als 60 Bilder produziert die Bilder die zu viel sind verwirft 

Hat jmd einen Lösungsweg ?


----------



## vb87 (14. November 2021)

Bei nem Kumpel musste ich erst in Windows die Frequenz umstellen bevor es ingame auch funktionierte.


----------



## Noel1987 (14. November 2021)

Diese ist eingestellt 
Leider ingame nicht auswählbar


----------



## vb87 (14. November 2021)

Wäre ja auch zu einfach gewesen.
Treiber aktuell?


----------



## Noel1987 (14. November 2021)

Ja haben wir auch schon geschaut 
Ist aktuell. Sowie alle anderen Treiber 
Bei mir mit gleichen Monitor gibt es diese Probleme nicht 
Ich werde nachher nochmal mit ddu den Treiber runter werfen und neu installieren 
Ansonsten wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht weiter


----------



## onlygaming (15. November 2021)

Habt ihr auch Probleme mit Freunden zusammen zu spielen? 


Wenn ich nen Kollegen einladen will hat er in der Liste IMMER das gleiche Auto wie ich (Bug) und wenn ich ihn dann in meine Kolonne einlade, kriege ich eine Einladung an mich selber wo dann die Meldung kommt : Du befindest dich bereits in einer Sitzung mit Gamertage ..(Dir selber) 


Ich muss dann immer in den Singleplayer, und dann auf Horizon Life. 

Dann kommt eine Meldung, dein Freund XY ist schon online..... Beitreten? 


Das ist der einzige Weg wie ich mit nem Kollegen in eine Kolonne komme


----------



## Isrian (15. November 2021)

Ich mach das über die Xbox Game Bar, ist viel angenehmer.


----------



## huenni87 (16. November 2021)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch Probleme mit Freunden zusammen zu spielen?
> 
> 
> Wenn ich nen Kollegen einladen will hat er in der Liste IMMER das gleiche Auto wie ich (Bug) und wenn ich ihn dann in meine Kolonne einlade, kriege ich eine Einladung an mich selber wo dann die Meldung kommt : Du befindest dich bereits in einer Sitzung mit Gamertage ..(Dir selber)
> ...



Ich glaub dass das einfach aktuell nach wie vor nicht richtig läuft. Ich kriege den klassischen Konvoi auch nicht mit den Jungs hin. Anfangs gehts immer kurz, aber nach kurzer Zeit sehen wir uns nicht mehr und dann war es das. Auch werden die dann bei mir oft mit Level 1 angezeigt und mit einem D Klasse Fahrzeug.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (16. November 2021)

Für mich ist aktuell unangenehm, dass ich gerade zum dritten Mal die Einführung bis zum Porsche gefahren bin und das Spiel jedes Mal abstürzt (nicht immer an der selben Stelle!). Das ist echt ärgerlich, den Kommentator kann ich schon bald auswendig mitquatschen xD

Was ich schon gemacht habe:
- Nahimic sowie alle nicht benötigten Hintergrundprogramme ausgeschaltet
- Raytracing in den Grafikoptionen deaktiviert
- Updates von Windows und Nvidia (schon vorher)

Mein System:
AMD Ryzen 5 3600
MSI MEG B550 UNIFY
ASUS ROG STRIX GeForce RTX 2070 (GAMING OC)
32 GB DDR4 (4x 8 GB) @4.000 MHz

Ansonsten M.2 SSDs und CPU sowie GPU mit Wasserkühlung, Temperaturen sind mit unter 65 bei der CPU und unter 60 Grad bei der GPU kein Thema.


----------



## blautemple (16. November 2021)

Hast du einen anderen Virenscanner als den Standard Windows Defender?

Ansonsten mal zum testen jegliches OC rausgenommen?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (16. November 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Hast du einen anderen Virenscanner als den Standard Windows Defender?
> 
> Ansonsten mal zum testen jegliches OC rausgenommen?



OC habe ich momentan gar keines vorgenommen. Als AV läuft nur die Windows Standardkost.


----------



## Noel1987 (16. November 2021)

Ddr4000 hast du laufen oder 
Stell Mal testweise auf 3200mhz mit 1600fclk


----------



## DaBlackSheep (16. November 2021)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Ddr4000 hast du laufen oder
> Stell Mal testweise auf 3200mhz mit 1600fclk



Muss ich mal schauen wie ich den runter takte oder ob es reicht das XMP Profil auszuschalten.
Das ist der Speicher (x2): https://www.teamgroupinc.com/en/product/dark-z-fps-ddr4

Edit:
Ich bin jetzt bis nach dem Rennen mit dem AMG One gekommen, dann wieder abgestürzt. Der Nächste Versuch endete dann wieder am Ende vom Dschungel Donner. Es ist zum Mäuse melken.

Das Einzige was mir noch einfallen würde ist wenn ich folgendes abschalte:

- AIDA64 (Mein Sensorpanel)
- MSI Center
- NVIDIA Einstellungen
- Drucker Status
- One Drive
- Bing Wallpaper

Aber eigentlich darf es das auch nicht sein, dass eine Software bzw. ein Spiel aufgrund anderer Software nicht läuft. Das ist ja für jeden Vollzahler ein Tritt in die E*er und zwar mit Anlauf.


----------



## Noel1987 (17. November 2021)

Ja das ist echt ärgerlich 
Hoffe die fixen das schnell
Aber scheint neue Masche zu sein unfertige Produkte raus zu Hauen


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. November 2021)

Hi,  sag mal hat jemand rruckler bei dem game? Also über 60fps 120hz Monitor und Freesync unter 4k?   Im benchmark hab ich generell 7 rruckler. Egal was ich einstell. Im Spiel auch


----------



## Noel1987 (18. November 2021)

Ich habe auch 7 ruckler 
Ich habe gestern einen Bench gemacht mit meiner 3080ti bei 2130 MHz und +1500 Mem 
Dadurch komme ich bei 3440x1440 in ultra doch tatsächlich ins CPU Limit mit einem 5800x 
Die Speicher Auslastung der Grafikkarte liegt dort auch nur bei 5.61 GB


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. November 2021)

Bin mit meinem wohl auch im CPU Limit und das bei 5ghz all core mit dem 11700kf. Und das bei UHD. Kann eigentlich nicht sein. Hoffe das wird gepachtet. Da bringt bei AMD auch der tolle neue Treiber nix


----------



## DaBlackSheep (18. November 2021)

Das Problem ist mit dem heutigen Update verschwunden, keine Abstürze, keine Ruckler, alles 1A.


----------



## blautemple (18. November 2021)

Ich habe ja gehofft das mit dem Update endlich der verdammte Mauszeiger im Vollbildmodus ausgeblendet wird. Das kann doch nicht so kompliziert sein


----------



## Noel1987 (18. November 2021)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Das Problem ist mit dem heutigen Update verschwunden, keine Abstürze, keine Ruckler, alles 1A.


Ja das Update war bei mir gestern schon da 
Konnte es aber nicht installieren
(Kann es immer noch nicht installieren 
Hab nun das spiel deinstalliert und neu installiert )



blautemple schrieb:


> Ich habe ja gehofft das mit dem Update endlich der verdammte Mauszeiger im Vollbildmodus ausgeblendet wird. Das kann doch nicht so kompliziert sein


Ja den habe ich immer unten rechts in der Ecke 
Bisschen doof ist der definitiv


----------



## Noel1987 (19. November 2021)

So kann die Updates immer noch nicht installieren 
Klicke auf aktualisieren und es macht nichts


----------



## KaterTom (19. November 2021)

Sind denn inzwischen die Abstürze in Verbindung mit Lenkrädern behoben?


----------



## Noel1987 (19. November 2021)

Könnte ich dir sagen wenn die Updates bei mir gehen würden xD


----------



## AchtBit (2. Dezember 2021)

Ein Tipp für User mit AMD Graka und Gamepad. Um eine stabile und konstante Framerate zu erhalten, die gewünschte IQ einstellen den vsync ausschalten und dann 2 mal den Bench durchrattern. Wenn die kleinste Framerate im  Bench,, der gewünschten Framerate zum Spielen, entspricht, dann in der AMD Software die Option Radeon chill aktivieren und min un d max auf die ermittelte Framerate einstellen.

Danach läuft FH5 völlig ruckelfrei.

Btw. irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass das Spiel mit 30 FPS langsamer laufen soll. Das ist völliger Quatsch. Jedoch sind 30FPS nicht zu empfehlen- Die Eingabe Latenzen von bis zu 7ms sind für ein Rennspiel viel zu hoch. Ich verwende 50FPS damit ist die Eingabe, mit Gamepad, optimal.  Die Eingabe beschleunigt die Richtungswechsel syncron zu FR. Mit eimem Pad kann ich keine FPS über 80FPS empfehlen. Da die Spielgeschwindigkeit konstant bleibt, jedoch alle Eingaben im Verhältnis zu Framerate stehen, sind mit einer hohen FR, die Richtungswechsel zu schnell, was nicht mehr im Verhältnis zur Spielgeschwindigkeit steht.  

Je höher die Präzession der Eingabeachse desto höher sollte die Framerate sein und umgekehrt.

Gruss Acht


----------



## ak1504 (3. Dezember 2021)

Und das merkst du alles in den Fingerspitzen ? Klingt übermenschlich ^^









						News - Forza
					

Discover the latest Forza news from the teams behind the Forza Horizon and Forza Motorsport series of games.




					forzamotorsport.net


----------



## LastManStanding (3. Dezember 2021)

Naja mit 30FPS kommt mir das Gameplay allgemein unverhältnismäßig träge vor.  
Deswegen irritieren mich auch frameranges zwischen 50 auf 80fps extrem im Fahren. Also für mich nicht fahrbar.
Eine durchgängig stabile und hohe Framerate von etwa ca (ab) 70fps ist nach meiner Meinung und empfinden Maßgeblich


----------



## AchtBit (3. Dezember 2021)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Und das merkst du alles in den Fingerspitzen ? Klingt übermenschlich ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei 60 FPS lliegen die Eingabe Latenzen zw,. 1,6 - 3,2 ms und bei der halben Framerate verdoppelt sich das. Nun hast du noch eine analoge Achse die ständige Eingabeaktualisierung erfordert.

Aber selbst mit einem digitalem Steuerkreuz und Grobmotorik spüre  ich klar die Eingabeträgheit, zw 30 und 60 FPS .
FH5 ist für mich bei 30 FPS unspielbar. Und damit mein ich explizit die auftretende Steuerproblematik.


----------



## GEChun (5. Dezember 2021)

Bei mir ruckelt das Spiel in den Werkstädten bzw beim Autohaus übelst... sieht so aus als müsste er die Daten für Autos, Farben, Felgen und Konfigurationen alle irgendwie von einem Server holen der übelst langsam ist...

Habt ihr das auch?

Oder kann man vielleicht sogar etwas dagegen machen?

z.B. dem Game irgendwie einen größeren Puffer an RAM geben oder so etwas?


----------



## TomXD (6. Dezember 2021)

Nabend liebe Mitglieder hier im Forum,

ich habe ein gravierendes Problem mit Forza Horizon 5, sobald ich das Spiel über die Xbox App am PC starte, stürzt es ab. An der Stelle als in der Vorschau der Tacho aufleuchtet und der Entwickler in der orangenen Kontrollleuchte erscheint.

Woran kann das liegen?
Probiert habe ich schon: etliche Hintergrundprogramme zu beenden
-als Admin ausführen
-das Update gestern installiert
-Grafiktreiber ist auch aktuell

Liegt es an zu alter Hardware? 
in den Minimalen Systemanforderungen steht eigentlich etwas noch älteres drin...

Danke schonmal fürs Lesen.

Mein System:
CPU: i5 3570K Stock
RAM: 16gb Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz
GPU: Asus RoG Strix RTX2070 8Gb O8G
MB: Gigabyte Z77X-D3H
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar D2X


----------



## 4schnarchi (6. Dezember 2021)

Letzte Woche habe ich das Update geladen und auch den aktuellen AMD Treiber. Seit dem bricht die Performance immer wieder um ca. 50% ein, da in diesen Situationen auch meine 5700XT in der Auslastung um ca. 50% einbricht.
Jetzt weiß ich natürlich nicht, liegt es am Update vom Spiel oder vom Treiber.
Extrem nervig!


----------



## GEChun (7. Dezember 2021)

TomXD schrieb:


> Nabend liebe Mitglieder hier im Forum,
> 
> ich habe ein gravierendes Problem mit Forza Horizon 5, sobald ich das Spiel über die Xbox App am PC starte, stürzt es ab. An der Stelle als in der Vorschau der Tacho aufleuchtet und der Entwickler in der orangenen Kontrollleuchte erscheint.
> 
> ...


Habe den Eindruck als wenn das Game generell noch Probleme hat, muss es auch öfter mal Starten.
Erst dritter Anlauf und es startet einwandfrei und läuft.

Bis auf mein oben beschriebenes Problem in den Werkstätten...

Was deine Specs angeht, deine CPU erfüllt nicht die Mindestanforderungen von dem Spiel.. das sollte mindestens ein AMD Ryzen 3 1200 oder Intel Core i5-4460, kann also sein das deine CPU es schlicht nicht packt.




4schnarchi schrieb:


> Letzte Woche habe ich das Update geladen und auch den aktuellen AMD Treiber. Seit dem bricht die Performance immer wieder um ca. 50% ein, da in diesen Situationen auch meine 5700XT in der Auslastung um ca. 50% einbricht.
> Jetzt weiß ich natürlich nicht, liegt es am Update vom Spiel oder vom Treiber.
> Extrem nervig!



Denke ehr Treiber, eventuell mal mit Display Driver uninstaller sauber deinstallieren und dann neu aufspielen oder Rollback auf ältere Version.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Dezember 2021)

Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass das Spiel nicht startet? Hab jetzt locker 5 Versuche gestartet (auch als Admin) und komme nicht weiter, als bis zu der Einblendung des Publishers, Veröffentlichungsjahres, etc.


----------



## pgcandre (13. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass das Spiel nicht startet? Hab jetzt locker 5 Versuche gestartet (auch als Admin) und komme nicht weiter, als bis zu der Einblendung des Publishers, Veröffentlichungsjahres, etc.


Grad mal getestet.  Das Spiel Startet und läuft wie immer Rund.  Steam Version.  Seit Release eigentlich fast nie Probleme gehabt mit Abstürzen oder der Performance.   Lediglich Online Spielen ist manchmal nicht möglich.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Dezember 2021)

Hab die MS Version über Game Pass. Die ließ sich bei mir seit Day One nur als Administrator absturzfrei starten. Jetzt klappt nicht mal das.


----------



## ak1504 (13. Dezember 2021)

Hab die MS Store Version und 0,0 Probleme ausser ab und an Muliplayer wie zu Release halt aber das hat sich fast ganz gelegt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Dezember 2021)

Cool, dass es bei euch läuft! Hatte gehofft, dass jemand Tipps zum Fixen hat. Dann warte ich mal ein Update ab.


----------



## ak1504 (13. Dezember 2021)

Basic Tips sind up to Date Windows, Grafiktreiber und keine PC Masterrace typischen 5Mio Tools und Programme laufen zu haben die wie Afterburner tief eingreifen.

Ansonsten gibts hier mehr Details: 









						My Game is Not Launching or is Crashing on PC
					

If you are having trouble launching your game on PC or are experiencing random crashes, Please thoroughly attempt all steps.  Minimum System Requirements Confirm your PC build is actually capable o...




					support.forzamotorsport.net


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Dezember 2021)

ak1504 schrieb:


> PC Masterrace typischen 5Mio Tools und Programme laufen zu haben die wie Afterburner tief eingreifen.


Nutze nicht mal ein Antivirus Programm - nur Defender. Ansonsten achte ich darauf, dass so wenig wie nötig im Hintergrund läuft.
Klappt aber heute wieder alles. Seltsamer Bug...


----------



## ak1504 (14. Dezember 2021)

https://support.forzamotorsport.net/hc/en-us/articles/4412467165843-FH5-Release-Notes-December-14th-2021-Hotfix-


----------



## Elektro (18. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,
seit heute stürzt das Spiel bei mir ständig ab, was es vorher nicht gemacht hat, glaube Windows 11 hatte gestern ein update gemacht, hat noch wer das Problem?


----------



## HorstDetlfefHolzkopf (18. Dezember 2021)

Elektro schrieb:


> Hallo,
> seit heute stürzt das Spiel bei mir ständig ab, was es vorher nicht gemacht hat, glaube Windows 11 hatte gestern ein update gemacht, hat noch wer das Problem?


Nein, alles bestens! Überhaupt keine Abstürze.
Solch ein stabiles Game habe ich glaube ich noch nie gespielt... weit über 200Std++++ ohne einzigen Crash. Wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr 
Ich hab das PL auf 85% gesenkt bei default Voltage. Stabile 144FPS @3840x1600


----------



## ak1504 (19. Dezember 2021)

Habe auch ~250h und keine Probleme abgesehen von den Verbindungsproblemen am Release Tag.

Btw: 
Ganz heiße Liste ^^









						Johnson Racing Tunes --> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGK33hhvffYv5hUNqB0wVnQ for more
					

Horizon 5  CLASS,CAR,CREATOR,MADE FOR,Share Code,Used for Video?,Link B-Class,Acura Integra Type-R,Papa Josh1591,Handling,522 769 491,Best B Cars,<a href="https://youtu.be/nSCGqcRIvTE">https://youtu.be/nSCGqcRIvTE</a>,FWD B-Class,Dodge Dart '68,VNX Codcaos,Speed,127 326 115,Best B Cars,<a href="h...




					docs.google.com


----------



## ak1504 (19. Dezember 2021)

Dazu ergänzend:

Johnson Racing Tunes --> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGK33hhvffYv5hUNqB0wVnQ for more

Ausgewählte Setups von jemanden der ganz fix unterwegs ist, schon immer war in Forza Games.

Zu den Setups dazu gibt's auch die verlinkten Videos wie z.B.:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nSCGqcRIvTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mit ganz fix meine ich World Record Fahrer... Naja hier auf Platz 5 am Ende der Runde weil die ersten 4 Cheater sind:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qj2IKMtGOYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer nur auf der Suche nach Tipps und Setups ist um ganz oben mitspielen zu können dem sei der Kanal und die Setup Liste empfohlen. Für Car Enthusiasten die nix von AWD, Drag Tires halten eher weniger empfehlenswert


----------



## Elektro (19. Dezember 2021)

Okay, ich habe das Problem gefunden. War "mal wieder" der Nahimic Treiber oder das Tool, habe die App deinstalliert, den Auditreiber von MSI noch mal neu und das in der Zip dabei gewesene Nahimic Restore Tool ausgeführt, jetzt läuft alles wieder ohne Probleme. Gab bei MSI aber nur nen Treiber für Windows 10 64 Bit von 19.12.2021. Windows 11 ist da wohl noch nicht gepflegt. Aber egal läuft ja wieder.


----------



## V3CT0R (21. Dezember 2021)

Bei mir stürzt das Spiel zwar nicht ab, hat aber immer wieder fiese Ruckler drin.

Bin mit dem Support dran aber der schein keine Ahnung zu haben und wartet die ganze Zeit, 
bis Patches draussen sind. Bis jetzt haben sie die Treiberaktualisierung und das Abschalten von Drittherstellersoftware (Virenscanner, Tuningtools, etc.) empfohlen. Was für ein Support O_o

Hat sonst noch wer solche Ruckler drin? Ich denke, das hat mit der Internetverbindung von FH5 zu tun.
Ich selbst habe eine 300MBit/s-Leitung – diese wurde auch geprüft und keine Fehler gefunden.
Es scheint, als ob bei der Synchronisation dies Ruckler entstehen. Und der synct ja alle 10min oder sowas...


----------



## ak1504 (22. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=17CWQGgCq24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (29. Dezember 2021)

Es gibt einen KI Schwierigkeits Bug bei den Season Aufgaben mit festgelegtem Schwierigkeitsgrad auf "Sehr Erfahren". Es kann vorkommen das die KI aber auf "Unschlagbar" unterwegs ist und wieder einer allein vorne 3 Sekunden schneller als der Rest unterwegs ist. Behoben hab ich das in dem ich vor dem Rennstart dieser Events in den Optionen den Schwierigkeitsgrad einmal geändert und auf "Sehr Erfahren" gespeichert habe, dann hat die KI in den Events gepasst.

Hab ich auch gleich in ein Ticket geballert beim Support...


----------



## GEChun (31. Dezember 2021)

V3CT0R schrieb:


> Bei mir stürzt das Spiel zwar nicht ab, hat aber immer wieder fiese Ruckler drin.
> 
> Bin mit dem Support dran aber der schein keine Ahnung zu haben und wartet die ganze Zeit,
> bis Patches draussen sind. Bis jetzt haben sie die Treiberaktualisierung und das Abschalten von Drittherstellersoftware (Virenscanner, Tuningtools, etc.) empfohlen. Was für ein Support O_o
> ...


Habe ich auf meinem Rechner auch gehabt, habe es dann aber bei einem Kumpel installiert und auf seinem Rechner gespielt dort war es nicht, danach habe ich bei mir noch mal das Spiel deinstalliert und installiert jetzt sind die "Stocker" (richtige Ruckler sinds ja nicht) bei mir auch weg.

Abgesehen davon das im Felgenmenü oder Auktionshaus z.B. das Spiel übelst Ethernet limitiert ist.
Auf der Xbox geht das an dieser Stelle immer ohne Verzögerung, kA ob da für die Menüs am PC extra Daten gezogen werden müssen, vielleicht haben sie Angst zu viel Speicher zu belegen am PC...


----------



## V3CT0R (5. Januar 2022)

Also im Moment läuft's bei mir wieder runder. Weiss nicht, warum. O_o
Nun stören nur noch die aufploppenden Bäume und Sträucher. :/
(Grafikeinstellungen: Ultra/Extreme)


----------



## FetterKasten (5. Januar 2022)

V3CT0R schrieb:


> Nun stören nur noch die aufploppenden Bäume und Sträucher. :/


Darfst kein zu schnelles Auto nehmen. 100km/h reichen doch


----------



## V3CT0R (6. Januar 2022)

Eigentlich schon 
Aber wenn das Spiel als Visueller Kracher gehyped wird, verstehe ich solche ploppenden Texturen einfach nicht.
Auf dem Oled mit HDR siehts ein wenig besser aus - aber Texturmatsch ist halt Texturmatsch.

Hoffe, die beheben das mit dem neuen Patch.
In Forza Horizon 4 hatte ich ein ähnliches Problem, welches nie behoben oder angegangen wurde.
(Antialiasing-Fehler)


----------



## ak1504 (6. Januar 2022)

Die nötige Limitierung der Darstellungsdistanz und damit einhergehende LoD Stufen werden uns immer begleiten in Spielen denke ich. Da brauchst du dir keine Hoffnung machen das sowas einfach morgen nicht mehr existiert ^^

Ich bin zufrieden das im Vergleich zu den anderen Horizon Games nun die Schatten endlich in Echtzeit berechnet werden. Dieses vorgebackene, starre das sich 3x die Minute weiter ruckelte in groben Schritten störte ungemein.


----------



## V3CT0R (7. Januar 2022)

Das machts doch in FH5 auch? O_o Vielleicht muss ich aber auch nur die Schattenqualität höher stellen.


----------



## ak1504 (7. Januar 2022)

Das ist mir sofort aufgefallen da es immer dieses 1 Manko war für mich ^^


----------



## Isrian (7. Januar 2022)

Beim fahren merkt man es immerhin nicht. Nur wenn man irgendwo rumsteht.


----------



## V3CT0R (11. Januar 2022)

Dafür sieht man die aufploppenden Bäume und Sträucher beim Fahren. :/
Aber die Lösung kennen wir ja schon von @FetterKasten: Langsam fahren!


----------



## ak1504 (12. Januar 2022)

Forza Horizon 5 – January 11, 2022 Community Update









						News - Forza
					

Discover the latest Forza news from the teams behind the Forza Horizon and Forza Motorsport series of games.




					forzamotorsport.net


----------



## LastManStanding (18. Januar 2022)

Ich habe neuerdings nur einen Fehler. Jedesmal nachdem ich wieder ins Freie Spiel gehe, aus einem Rennen, Haus, oder Festival- son langen fiesen Hänger.... der nervt- Ansonsten nur ein Absturz seit Monaten.

Dabei habe ich in letzter Zeit viel gespielt so 300 Level um meine PKW liste zu füllen  mir Fehlen jetzt noch so 20 Autos die man nur bei Saisonrennen bekommt. Deshalb muss ich jetzt auch viel Geld sammeln fürs Auktionshaus. hab nur noch 3 Millionen.


----------



## Isrian (19. Januar 2022)

Oder einfach die Saisonrennen machen. Ist nicht schwer und spart das gegrinde nach Geld.


----------



## V3CT0R (19. Januar 2022)

@LastManStanding: Sind das nicht einfach die Verbindungsruckler? Habe auch einen kurzen aber heftigen Ruckler wenn ich aus einem Haus fahre. Und das mit einer 300Mbit-Leitung. O_o


----------



## LastManStanding (20. Januar 2022)

Die hatte ich vorher nicht... Und meine Leitung ist gleich geblieben...
Hab den ganzen Dezember nicht gespielt und jetzt seit ca 10 Januar hab ich die Ruckler


----------



## GEChun (20. Januar 2022)

V3CT0R schrieb:


> Also im Moment läuft's bei mir wieder runder. Weiss nicht, warum. O_o
> Nun stören nur noch die aufploppenden Bäume und Sträucher. :/
> (Grafikeinstellungen: Ultra/Extreme)


Ich habe keine aufpoppenden Bäume und Sträucher, das Sichtfeld ist extrem weit geladen bei mir..., hast du wirklich alles auf Max.?


Was die Verbindungsruckler angeht, da muss noch was gepatcht werden, die sind auf der XBOX nicht nur am PC und wenn man den Taskmanager aufhat sieht man wie die Ethernetleitung einfach kurz heftige Spikes an so einer Stelle hat.. denk mal die Streamen die Daten von einem Server... 

Die Xbox hat da keinen einzigen Stocker... denke da sind die Daten lokal angelegt...


----------



## V3CT0R (22. Januar 2022)

Nicht nur aufpoppende Bäume sondern auch teilweise echt bescheidene Texturen.
Aber gehe von einem Bug aus und hoffe auf ein Update


----------



## ak1504 (22. Januar 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1483875774813908992

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (31. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AnzFoiX1goQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (2. Februar 2022)

Man liest ja öfter das es Leute gibt die auf ihren PS Controller bestehen am PC:









						GitHub - patmagauran/ForzaDualSense: Brings DualSense 5 Adaptive Triggers to Forza Games(FH4, FH5, and FM7).
					

Brings DualSense 5 Adaptive Triggers to Forza Games(FH4, FH5, and FM7).  - GitHub - patmagauran/ForzaDualSense: Brings DualSense 5 Adaptive Triggers to Forza Games(FH4, FH5, and FM7).




					github.com


----------



## ak1504 (2. Februar 2022)

*Forza Horizon 5 Series 4 Update*









						News - Forza
					

Discover the latest Forza news from the teams behind the Forza Horizon and Forza Motorsport series of games.




					forzamotorsport.net


----------



## AzRa-eL (25. Februar 2022)

Bei mir startet Forza 5 seit zwei Tagen nicht mehr 

Immer nur folgende Meldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Teilt hier jemand die Erfahrung?

Edit: Ok, ich weiß jetzt wieso: MS gst Forza 5 aus dem Game Pass genommen...


----------



## ak1504 (26. Februar 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Edit: Ok, ich weiß jetzt wieso: MS gst Forza 5 aus dem Game Pass genommen...



Das is Quatsch lol

Und es wird noch lange Jahre da drin bleiben wie auch Horizon 4 noch immer im GP ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Februar 2022)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Das is Quatsch lol
> 
> Und es wird noch lange Jahre da drin bleiben wie auch Horizon 4 noch immer im GP ist.
> 
> ...


Hä?! Bin ich bescheuert?
Ich habe es gestern Nacht unter Genre Rennsport gesucht und mir wurden zig Rennspiele u.a. Forza 4 aufgelistet, nur Forza 5 war nicht dabei, oder hab ich es etwa übersehen. Ok, danke. Dann guck ich gleich nochmal nach.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Februar 2022)

FH5 Release Notes: March 1st, 2022​


			https://support.forzamotorsport.net/hc/en-us/articles/4494846412819-FH5-Release-Notes-March-1st-2022


----------



## ak1504 (7. März 2022)

Forza Horizon 5 Series 5 Update









						News - Forza
					

Discover the latest Forza news from the teams behind the Forza Horizon and Forza Motorsport series of games.




					forzamotorsport.net


----------



## ak1504 (21. März 2022)

Teaser





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1505952891898576896

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jan86 (22. März 2022)

Moin, kann mir jemand helfen? was läuft hier schief? habe schon mit den settings einiges ausprobiert... zwischendurch auch heftige lags.

Treiber akutell

16GB PC3600
AMD 5 3600X
RX6700XT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (22. März 2022)

Irgend ein Hardware Bauteil am Limit würde ich sagen.


----------



## GEChun (22. März 2022)

Jan86 schrieb:


> Moin, kann mir jemand helfen? was läuft hier schief? habe schon mit den settings einiges ausprobiert... zwischendurch auch heftige lags.
> 
> Treiber akutell
> 
> ...


Ich würd mal den Treiber deinstallieren über Windows.
Und danach wirklich sauber deinstallieren mit z.B. Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) im Anschluss.

Danach machst du noch mal ne neu Installation mit dem aktuellen Treiber ggf. auch noch mal downloaden nicht das der Download defekt ist\war.

Wenn das nichts bringt, nochmal die Forza Dateien überprüfen lassen. Sind jedenfalls Grafikbugs hat nichts mit der Performance zu tun.


----------



## Jan86 (22. März 2022)

GEChun schrieb:


> Ich würd mal den Treiber deinstallieren über Windows.
> Und danach wirklich sauber deinstallieren mit z.B. Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) im Anschluss.
> 
> Danach machst du noch mal ne neu Installation mit dem aktuellen Treiber ggf. auch noch mal downloaden nicht das der Download defekt ist\war.
> ...



Treiber per DDU deinstalliert anschließend neu installiert, hat nichts gebracht.

Wie kann ich die Datein bei Forza überprüfen lassen?/// habs gefunden


----------



## GEChun (23. März 2022)

Jan86 schrieb:


> Treiber per DDU deinstalliert anschließend neu installiert, hat nichts gebracht.
> 
> Wie kann ich die Datein bei Forza überprüfen lassen?/// habs gefunden


Haste mal in den Grafik Settings alles ausgeschaltet und nach und nach wieder angemacht? Vielleicht triggert irgendeine Grafikoption das Problem, dann würde ggf. auch ein alter Treiber funktionieren. Welche Version hast du den installiert?


----------



## ak1504 (24. März 2022)

FH5 Release Notes: March 29th, 2022



			https://support.forzamotorsport.net/hc/en-us/articles/5020382402579-FH5-Release-Notes-March-24th-2022
		


"Horizon Open has been updated with a new progression system including Badges which can be unlocked through gameplay
Added Custom Racing to Horizon Open, which will allow players to find races for their chosen race discipline and PI class"


Vaughn Gittin Jr. und EventLab creator VuKKuu zu Gast:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TAQ3HnTzfKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Series 6 Update:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8frDfEyL8rw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (30. März 2022)

Update is live. Waren knapp 10GB.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (7. April 2022)

Guides zur aktuellen Woche:









						Forza Horizon 5 #Forzathon Guide KW 14 – Sportwagen Supreme - totallygamergirl
					

Kapitel 1: Ein Auto, ein Name Der neue Weekly #Forzathon ist ähnlich unaufgeregt und leicht wie das




					totallygamergirl.com
				












						Forza Horizon 5 Festival Spielliste KW 14 2022 – Aufgaben, Belohnungen und Voraussetzungen - totallygamergirl
					

Belohnungen Serie und Saison (Herbst | Sturmsaison) Belohnungen Serie 6: Honda NSX-R GT, 80 Punkte #




					totallygamergirl.com
				




P.S.: Lasst doch mal nen Kommi und dickes Lob da bei ihr für ihre hilfreiche, informative aber vor allem ausserordentliche Fleißarbeit jede Woche


----------



## ak1504 (16. April 2022)

Project Tokyo Circuit





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1515109334740520962

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (26. April 2022)

Forza Horizon 5 Series 7 Update






						Forza Motorsport - Forza Horizon 5 Series 7 Update
					

Forza Motorsport




					forzamotorsport.net
				





Forza Horizon 5: Let’s ¡GO! – Series 7 Update





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6n0W8avn95I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (26. April 2022)

FH5 Release Notes: April 26th, 2022



			https://support.forzamotorsport.net/hc/en-us/articles/5667845737235-FH5-Release-Notes-April-26th-2022
		





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (13. Mai 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0ZUmRgkT4BI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (14. Mai 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1525209680007544832

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (17. Mai 2022)

Falls jemand einen Setup Calculator gebrauchen kann/mal testen will:









						Forza - [Horizon 5] CB Simple Forza Suspension Calculator
					

Computer Base Simple Forza Suspension Calculator for Forza Horizon 5   Gestartet als kleine Excel Tabelle um mir schnell die Federrate im Verhältnis zur Gewichtsverteilung vom Fahrzeug zu berechnen, ist daraus mittlerweile ein ausgewachsener Kalkulator für Asphalt-Tunings entstanden.  Kurz was...




					www.computerbase.de
				




Funktioniert für mich sehr gut für Asphalt Tunes vor allem RWD.

Erstellt von einem FH5 Community Mitglied vom Computerbase Forum.

Beim wöchentlichen Trial und der 2. sehr kurvigen Strecke zum Vulkan rauf bin ich glatt easy 1. geworden mit RWD McLaren F1 und an allen übermäßig qualmenden AWD Spielern vorbeigezogen. Also das Fahrzeug nicht verschandelt mit AWD oder auch Forza Aero Parts. Das Setup hab ich damit erstellt als Basis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (30. Mai 2022)

Alpine Heights Racing Resort





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1530981203263860739

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (31. Mai 2022)

*Forza Horizon 5 Series 8 Update*






						Forza Motorsport - Forza Horizon 5 Series 8 Update
					

Forza Motorsport




					forzamotorsport.net
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jläbbischer (12. Juni 2022)

FH5 startet bei mir nicht mehr, bin Ratlos.

Seit ein paar Tagen hab ich das Problem, dass FH5 bei mir zwar startet aber immer ein paar Sekunden, nachdem ich im Videointro das erste mal Enter, bzw. A auf dem Controller gedrückt hab, um das Spiel zu starten, bzw. X um in die Einstellungen zu gehen, auf den Desktop zurück crasht, ohne eine Fehlermeldung anzuzeigen.

Einzige Veränderung in letzter Zeit war der Wechsel der Radeon RX 590 Nitro gegen die Radeon RX 6750 XT inklusive Aktualisierung der Treibersuite von der Aprilversion auf die aktuellste.

Was hab ich schon gemacht?
Spiel als Administrator gestartet, obwohl ich bereits Admin bin
Windows 10 auf die aktuellste im Updates-Menü verfügbare Version gepatcht
Alle möglichen Programme beendet und zum Teil sogar deinstalliert
Virencanner und Defender von Windows abgeschaltet
Microsoftstore zurückgesetzt
Spiel komplett neu installiert, wobei es diesmal über die Xbox-App installiert wurde, statt dem MS-Store
Microsoft C++-Bibliotheken vollständig runtergeworfen und neu installiert.
Netzwerkkabel abgezogen um das Spiel komplett Offline zu starten
Speicherriegel im Bios von 3000 auf 2800 zurückgesetzt, weil die ersten Ryzen mit allem ab 3000 angeblich manchmal Probleme haben sollen.

Wo ich zum Spiel Fehlermeldungen finde, ist die Ereignisanzeige.


> Da kommen dann unter anderem solche Meldungen zustande: Eriegnis-ID 10016
> Durch die Berechtigungseinstellungen für "Anwendungsspezifisch" wird dem Benutzer "DESKTOP-OVG64GT\nolte" (SID: S-1-5-21-3376918331-2598063908-926453489-1001) unter der Adresse "LocalHost (unter Verwendung von LRPC)" keine Berechtigung vom Typ "Lokal Aktivierung" für die COM-Serveranwendung mit der CLSID
> {37399C92-DC3F-4B55-AE5B-811EE82398AD}
> und der APPID
> ...





> Gestern auch noch mal diese Ereignis-ID 1000:
> Name der fehlerhaften Anwendung: ForzaHorizon5.exe, Version: 0.0.0.0, Zeitstempel: 0x6261026d
> Name des fehlerhaften Moduls: ForzaHorizon5.exe, Version: 0.0.0.0, Zeitstempel: 0x6261026d
> Ausnahmecode: 0xc0000005
> ...



System ist folgendes:
MSI Board mit 450er Chipsatz, Bios V1, da könnt ich noch nach Updates schauen
Ryzen 7 1700X ohne OC
Grafik XFX RX6750 XT ohne OC
Speicher 2x8GB Corsair, aktuell auf einem 2800er Profil eingestellt, haben aber auch noch ein 3000er
Festplatte Samsung Evo 970 M2 SSD mit 512GB, davon etwa 100 GB frei.  Das Spiel hat vorher aber auch mit 40GB Restkapazität der Platte funktioniert.
Win 10 Pro

Update auf Win 11 ist wegen der CPU nicht möglich, da die angeblich zu schwach sein soll...
Neuinstallation von Windows kommt auch nicht in Frage. Ich spiele das Spiel zwar gerne, aber nicht SOO gerne. Die Neuinstallation wird noch früh genug kommen, wenn ich die CPU und auch gleich die M2-Platte wechsel und dann 11 sauber neu installiere.

Noch zu erwähnen ist, dass ich ein ähnliches Selbstkill-Problem auch schon seit Ewigkeiten mit der Software meiner PCTV USB-TV-Karte hab. Die beendet sich auch sehr gerne ohne jede Fehlermeldung, wobei dort manchmal die gesamte Prozessstruktur abgeschossen wird und manchmal nur das TV-Fenster, während eine laufende Aufnahme einfach weiter aufgenommen wird.


Edit:
Update des Mainboard-BIOS auf die aktuellste Version, die tatsächlich auch erst im Mai rauskam, hat nix gebracht.
Abschalten der XBox Gamebar und des Gamemode haben auch nix gebracht

Mit Rücksetzen des SPiels und anschliessend abbrechen der Spielsynchronisierung konnte ich das Spiel tatsächlich starten und den Benchmark laufen lassen. L;eider hab ich damit den Spielstand verloren und mit dem neu angefangenen Spielstand läuft das Spiel dann plötzlich Problemlos. War als "nur" der Spielstand korrupt, was vom Spiel nicht erkannt wurde...


----------



## ak1504 (12. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K7YkS3lctqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## claster17 (12. Juni 2022)

Hab das DLC schon in Horizon 3 geliebt.
Mal schauen, welche Mechaniken sie diesmal fürs Horizon 6 ausprobieren.


----------



## Jläbbischer (12. Juni 2022)

Ich konnte es bei FH3 auf dem PC ja leider schon nicht mehr installieren, bin daher sehr gespannt. 
Auf Facebook scheinen ja einige nicht begeistert zu sein, aber ich wette, dass die Gruppen trotzdem gleich mit Bildern geflutet werden, wenn es Online ist...


----------



## ak1504 (12. Juni 2022)

Die Leute sind ja schon nicht in der Lage zu verstehen das die Erweiterungen seit Horizon 4 gratis sind in der Premuim Edition also keiner die Katz im Sack vorrausbezahlt. Wer die Standard Edition hat kann sich entscheiden ob er Bock drauf hat.


----------



## ak1504 (13. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ITntSF2xItA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (16. Juni 2022)

Alles neue zur Hot Wheels Erweiterung und kommenden Saison ab 36min:17sec 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mfcmJor6tXY:2178

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (20. Juni 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1538555734618677249

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jläbbischer (20. Juni 2022)

Sieht auf den Bildern ja Top aus.


----------



## ak1504 (20. Juni 2022)

Forza Horizon 5 Series 9 Update









						Forza Horizon 5 Series 9 Update
					

We’re celebrating the upcoming release of Forza Horizon 5: Hot Wheels with new cars, events and cosmetics inspired by the unique blend of fun and creativity that is distinctly Hot Wheels.




					forza.net


----------



## claster17 (20. Juni 2022)

Auf das TAA bin ich gespannt. Ein wenig hoff ich auch, dass das die Vorbereitung für FSR2 ist.


----------



## ak1504 (23. Juni 2022)

Prüfungs Tool:

Forza Horizon 5 | The Trial - Muscle Mania | Dodge Magnum + Setup Share Code





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6BdrI1Nzn_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitchpuken (25. Juni 2022)

Steam Summer Sale biete die Editionen je -20%. Wäre mein erstes Forza und daher würde ich gerne wissen, ob man mit der Standard Edition etwas verpasst. Das erste DLC Hot Wheels interessiert mich gar nicht. Weiß man schon etwas über das zweite DLC? Die anderen Boni von der Premium Edition bieten ja nichts, was man nicht auch so oder so erspielen kann, korrekt?


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juni 2022)

Alles im Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claster17 (26. Juni 2022)

Du kannst dir für 1€ drei Monate Gamepass holen und das Spiel erst mal ausprobieren.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juni 2022)

Ah offenbar hat man auch den Einfluss der geschwindigkeitsabhängigen Lenkhilfe reduziert mit dem Resultat dass man in Wagen mit hohem Schwerpunkt nun etwas aufpassen muss. Finde ich erstmal gut. Oft genug mit Pad an nicht vorhandenem Lenkeinschlag und übermäßig verzögern müssen dadurch verzweifelt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P1DLglMgKrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kelemvor (27. Juni 2022)

claster17 schrieb:


> Du kannst dir für 1€ drei Monate Gamepass holen und das Spiel erst mal ausprobieren.


Jupp, klappt. Und das obwohl ich im März erst einen Monat für 1€ hatte. 
FH5 Setup fertig, gleich mal antesten.


----------



## Mitchpuken (2. Juli 2022)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Alles im Bild:


Danke, das Bild kenne ich schon, aber hilft mir bei meinen Fragen nicht weiter. Hat das Premium Paket etwas was man sich nicht selbst erspielen kann?


----------



## ak1504 (2. Juli 2022)

? Sieht man doch. Logisch kann man sich die Car Pass Wagen, Extra VIP Credits pro Rennen und die beiden Erweiterungen nicht erspielen


----------



## claster17 (2. Juli 2022)

Forza Horizon 5/Welcome Pack
					

The Welcome Pack is a downloadable car pack for Forza Horizon 5 released on November 9, 2021. The pack includes five pre-tuned "Welcome Pack" edition cars, a voucher redeemable for a free Autoshow car, three vouchers redeemable for free Common or Rare rated clothing items, and a gifted Player...




					forza.fandom.com
				











						Forza Horizon 5/Car Pass
					

The Car Pass is a downloadable discount pass for Forza Horizon 5 released on November 5, 2021. It is included with the Deluxe Edition and Premium Edition, but can also be bought separately. Once all cars have been released, the Car Pass will include forty-two cars; eight Formula Drift Pack cars...




					forza.fandom.com
				



Relevante Vorteile von VIP sind doppelte Credits und wöchentliche Super Wheelspins.

Manchmal stellt sich heraus, dass einige DLC-Autos ein klein wenig zu gut sind (siehe T100 Welcome Pack in FH4).


----------



## ak1504 (6. Juli 2022)

Hotfix [PC only] General

Fixed an issue on PC platforms that prevented the Treasure Chest from spawning for some players after successfully completing a Treasure Hunt challenge. We're aware there are further issues with Treasure Chests which we're continuing to investigate.


----------



## Elektro (7. Juli 2022)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Hotfix [PC only] General
> 
> Fixed an issue on PC platforms that prevented the Treasure Chest from spawning for some players after successfully completing a Treasure Hunt challenge. We're aware there are further issues with Treasure Chests which we're continuing to investigate.




Das wurde aber auch Zeit!


----------



## ak1504 (18. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bLfiiN2dUuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (19. Juli 2022)

Forza Horizon 5: Hot Wheels Launch Stream





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iIkYCCXFCgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (19. Juli 2022)

Series 10 Update









						Forza Horizon 5 Series 10 Update
					

Gear up for the ultimate off-road driving adventure. Extreme E is coming to Forza Horizon 5.




					forza.net
				





Full Update Changelog:

https://support.forzamotorsport.net/hc/en-us/articles/7891456717203


----------



## ak1504 (21. Juli 2022)

Forza Horizon 5: Hot Wheels Fehler und Troubleshooting









						Forza Horizon 5: Hot Wheels Fehler und Troubleshooting - totallygamergirl
					

Forza Horizon 5 stürzt während der




					totallygamergirl.com


----------



## ak1504 (5. August 2022)

Forza Horizon 5 Donut Media DLC Coming Soon
					

A surprise new DLC pack for Forza Horizon 5 is coming in the next few weeks, focusing on popular automotive YouTube channel Donut Media.    The information was revealed by Donut Media itself, in a recent podcast as part of its Past Gas series. Podcast host James Pumphrey stated that Donut had been u




					www.gtplanet.net


----------



## vb87 (6. August 2022)

Miche würde mal interessieren ob das Spiel bei euch auch regelmäßig beim starten Probleme macht? Teils braucht es mehrere Anläufe weils abstürzt oder es begrenzt die FP-Einstelllung automatisch auf unter 50FPS (Bildschirm kann 144Hz). Ich habe das Spiel schon zutück gesetzt und auch neu installiert.
Hatte eben mal Spaßhalber FH4 gestartet und das lief auf Anhieb.
Wenn es dann endlich mal läuft macht es ja immer viel Spaß.
System: AMD Ryzen 7 5800X + B550 MB + RX6700XT


----------



## FetterKasten (6. August 2022)

Es läuft zuverlässig und funktioniert.

Dieses Problem mit den variablen FPS, welche bei Beginn bei mir immer auf 20fps begrenzt werden und ich jedes fucking Mal neu einstellen muss, wenn ich starte, das habe ich schon seit Release letzten Jahres.

120Hz Monitor ohne Vsync, sondern Variable Sync


----------



## ak1504 (6. August 2022)

Bei mir macht kein Forza Game Probleme. Intel+Nvidia System.


----------



## LastManStanding (6. August 2022)

Sagt mal habt ihr beim Laden von Rennen etc ---also da wo sich das gewählte Auto auf der Bühne dreht--
Auch so ruckler?
Bei mir sind es so 2-4 Ruckler von etwa ner halben Sekunde oder weniger.
Vor dem Update wo sie den WheelSpin-Trick gepatcht haben war das nicht.
An der Hardware hat sich nichts, und an der Software nur in Form von Updates--geändert

Ich hatte zuerst meine 8 Jahre alte MX 500 im Fokus, sllerdings ist dort nur der Store und Das OS drauf etc drauf, Da Spiel habe ich auf einer der Mushkin Pilot-E 2TB- die auch unter dauernder last lesend gut ihre 3000MB erreicht.

Hat einer von euch eine Idee was das sein "Könnte".
CPU/GPU/RAM Tuning/ Undervolting und Stock hab ich schon ausgeschlossen. Mit dem 3900X der hier liegt. sind sie etwas weniger. Aber auch wenn ich den Boost ausschalte oder begrenze oder Die Stromzufuhr begrenze  oder erhöhe ändert sich das verhalten nicht- ebenso bei der GPU deshalb hab ich die schon wie gesagt ausgeschlossen.

BiosUEFI Versionen hab ich schon glaube 3 verschiedene gehabt.
Chipsatztreiber auch schon mehrere.
Oder eventuell der GPU Treiber-was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, hab bei der 1080Ti den 512´er Treiber. aktuell ist ja der 516´er also so alt issa nicht... aber es ist einer der wenigen mit denen ich Tombraider und Division 2 mit DX12 Spielen kann bei vielen anderen stürzt er immer ab. deshalb wollte ich den nicht wechseln.

Gruß

Edit:
Der Ton stockt übriegens auch und die GPU und CPU last gehen richtung Null


----------



## wr2champ (6. August 2022)

Habe die Ruckler auf meiner Series X auch ab und zu. Dachte auch erst mein PC sei Schuld.
 Gab es jedoch schon bei Horizon 3 und Horizon 4 hin und wieder bzw selten. Allgemein ist der Ladebildschirm auf der besagten Plattform nicht frei von Fehlern. T-Corpse und fehlende Felgen, oder Auto im Boden verbuggt etc ist da selten mal zu sehen.


----------



## ak1504 (6. August 2022)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Sagt mal habt ihr beim Laden von Rennen etc ---also da wo sich das gewählte Auto auf der Bühne dreht--
> Auch so ruckler?



Is halt normal in Ladebildschirmen die nich nur nen Bild sind mit Balken und passiert hier und da.


----------



## LastManStanding (7. August 2022)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Is halt normal in Ladebildschirmen die nich nur nen Bild sind mit Balken und passiert hier und da.


Naja in Forza 4 ist es nie und in FH5 war es vorher auch nicht. jetzt ist es immer...


----------



## ak1504 (11. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_kcXjN91FZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## WinFrieda (12. August 2022)

Hallo, dies Woche ist die Prüfung sehr schön, super Autos  und Strecken sind auch gut. Das hab ich direkt mehrfach gefahren.
Man kann auch ohne eine Sasonmeisterschaft auf 40 kommen, das find ich gut, weil KI Rennen sin oifach Dreck.

@AK du steht doch in mittelbarem Kontakt zu den Entwicklern. Kannst du bitte veranlassen, dass die KI normal wird. D.H. sie solen nicht rammen wie die Blöden. Sie sollen Physik haben.

Nicht lachen jetzt, machen!


----------



## ak1504 (12. August 2022)

WinFrieda schrieb:


> @AK du steht doch in mittelbarem Kontakt zu den Entwicklern



? Wie kommst du darauf... Nein, ich bin nur ein normaler Spieler ^^


----------



## WinFrieda (12. August 2022)

Ist dir aufgefallen, dass die Ideallinie wichtig ist? Nicht nur wegen den Bremspunkten, z.B. bei den Eventlabs, da gibr es oftmals Abzweigungen, wenn du da die Linie nicht ein hast, weist du doch garnicht wo es lang geht.

Aber generell die Bremspunkte, es gibt hier ja nicht diese 100 Meter Schilder, ich glaub, ohne die Linie würd ich nicht ein Bremspunkt treffen. An einem normalen 2D Monitor hast du einfach kein Abstandsgefühl, oder wie man das nennt.


----------



## ak1504 (12. August 2022)

Ne ist mir nicht aufgefallen denn ich mag keine Linie auf der Strasse haben die mir sagt wohin ich fahren oder wann bremsen soll. Ich nutze die Minimap wenn überhaupt.

Btw: Überraschender Themen Wechsel ohne auf meine Frage zu antworten


----------



## WinFrieda (12. August 2022)

Bei den Eventslabs kommen doch manchmal Abzweigungen, wie kannst du ohne Linie wissen wo es lang geht?

Stell dein Licht nicht unter den Scheffel. Jeder aufrechte Racer kennt dich.


----------



## ak1504 (12. August 2022)

Ok


----------



## V3CT0R (12. August 2022)

AK, wir haben dich doch schon lange entlarvt.   


Spoiler



Gibts zu! 




BTT:
Ich könnte auch nicht mit der Hilfslinie fahren. Das ist einfach unnatürlich.
Meist blende ich sogar das komplette HUD aus und wechsel in die Fahrerperspektive.
Da kanns dann schon mal sein, dass man sich verfährt. Aber mit der Zeit lernt man die Wege und Zeichen zu deuten.


----------



## ak1504 (12. August 2022)

V3CT0R schrieb:


> AK, wir haben dich doch schon lange entlarvt.



Ich versteh nur Bahnhof oder I don't get the joke idk ^^


----------



## V3CT0R (12. August 2022)

WinFrieda meint wohl, weil du häufig die Saisons und so postest, dass du ein Mitarbeiter von Playground seist. 
Ich habe nur Spasseshalber mitgezogen.


----------



## ak1504 (12. August 2022)

Ahso najut. Ne das mach ich nur aus Spaß am Game und erstellte Threads/Themen hält man ja auch auf neuesten Stand was Infos zu den Games ect. angeht ^^


----------



## ak1504 (12. August 2022)

RAMI’S RACING HISTORY CELEBRATES MEXICO’S RICH CAR CULTURE IN FORZA HORIZON 5









						Rami’s Racing History Celebrates Mexico’s Rich Car Culture in Forza Horizon 5
					

Explore Mexican car culture and experience a tour of the country’s rich heritage of automotive manufacture in Forza Horizon 5’s next update, Rami’s Racing History.




					forza.net


----------



## ak1504 (13. August 2022)

WinFrieda schrieb:


> Ist dir aufgefallen, dass die Ideallinie wichtig ist? Nicht nur wegen den Bremspunkten, z.B. bei den Eventlabs, da gibr es oftmals Abzweigungen, wenn du da die Linie nicht ein hast, weist du doch garnicht wo es lang geht.



So bin ich dann ohne Hilfslinie auf der Strecke unterwegs zB.:

Forza Horizon 5 | Extreme E Lewis Hamilton Team X44 @ Montana Trail





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dGD6NN2MQd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Muss man wollen und üben ja aber wer diese Hilfen nicht mag für den ist das kein Problem


----------



## ak1504 (16. August 2022)

FH5 Release Notes: August 16th, 2022



			https://support.forzamotorsport.net/hc/en-us/articles/8699636814483
		





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isrian (20. August 2022)

WinFrieda schrieb:


> Hallo, dies Woche ist die Prüfung sehr schön, super Autos  und Strecken sind auch gut. Das hab ich direkt mehrfach gefahren.
> Man kann auch ohne eine Sasonmeisterschaft auf 40 kommen, das find ich gut, weil KI Rennen sin oifach Dreck.
> 
> @AK du steht doch in mittelbarem Kontakt zu den Entwicklern. Kannst du bitte veranlassen, dass die KI normal wird. D.H. sie solen nicht rammen wie die Blöden. Sie sollen Physik haben.
> ...


Such dir halt Freunde, die vernünftig fahren. Rammen deine Freunde, rammen auch die Drivatare.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (20. August 2022)

WinFrieda schrieb:


> Ist dir aufgefallen, dass die Ideallinie wichtig ist? Nicht nur wegen den Bremspunkten, z.B. bei den Eventlabs, da gibr es oftmals Abzweigungen, wenn du da die Linie nicht ein hast, weist du doch garnicht wo es lang geht.
> 
> Aber generell die Bremspunkte, es gibt hier ja nicht diese 100 Meter Schilder, ich glaub, ohne die Linie würd ich nicht ein Bremspunkt treffen. An einem normalen 2D Monitor hast du einfach kein Abstandsgefühl, oder wie man das nennt.


Gibt auch ne Minimap. Und genug Anzeigen und Gegenstände die dir zeigen wo es lang geht. Die Ideallinie zeigt Bremspunkte viel zu früh an und dadurch verliert man einiges an Zeit. Es gibt genug ecken wo man bremsen soll obwohl man durchballern kann.


----------



## ak1504 (24. August 2022)

"Every Wednesday, for 24 hours only, the ForzaThon shop will provide Classic Car deals."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (12. September 2022)

Pack Your Bags for the Horizon Road Trip
					

Get your luggage ready for a road trip adventure across Mexico in Forza Horizon 5’s next update arriving on September 13.




					forza.net
				








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D82BR774SVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## WinFrieda (13. September 2022)

Isrian schrieb:


> Such dir halt Freunde, die vernünftig fahren. Rammen deine Freunde, rammen auch die Drivatare.


Wenn das so wäre, wäre es schön, aber da ist leider nichts dran. Die Drivatare haben nichts mit den echten Spielern gemein.
Keiner meiner Freunde ist ein Rammer, denn sonst wäre er ja nicht mein Freund. Rammen ist das Schlimmste was es gibt für mich.


----------



## Jläbbischer (13. September 2022)

Ich hab das mal so gelesen, dass die KI sich an den Spieler anpasst. Fährt man selber aggressiv, fahren auch die Driveatare entsprechend.  
Könnte auch hinhauen, da ich bei den Driveataren durchaus schon mal etwas unsanft zu den Gegnern bin. Bei Rennen gegen menschliche Fahrer allerdings nicht, da versuche ich jede Kollision zu vermeiden.

Muss aber auch sagen, dass man es merkt, dass man mit absolut sauberer Fahrweise meistens schneller ist.


----------



## Isrian (13. September 2022)

Bei mir ist es immer nur ein Drivatar, der rammt. Auch der dazugehörige Spieler rammt gerne mal, wenn auch nur die KI.


----------



## ak1504 (26. September 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xKtSYpY_24c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (29. September 2022)

Hatte zufällig nur Stock Wagen für die Klasse und Kategorie der Prüfung in der Garage. Gefahren bin ich trotzdem mit dem El Camino. 

Fazit: Wer eine Challenge haben will kommt damit auf seine Kostenn -10 Handling und nasse Strecken+200% Verkehr. Aber schnell is er wenns geradeaus geht da kann man vorn mitfahren bzw. auch gewinnen ^^


----------



## ak1504 (7. Oktober 2022)

Horizon 10-Year Anniversary 









						Forza Horizon 5 Celebrates the Horizon 10-Year Anniversary
					

The Horizon 10-Year Anniversary starts on Tuesday, October 11 for Forza Horizon 5 players. Here’s a complete overview of all the in-game celebratory activities happening in Mexico.




					forza.net
				








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WjlALSfQEC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Oktober 2022)

FH5 Release Notes: October 11th, 2022



			https://support.forzamotorsport.net/hc/en-us/articles/10282356534419-FH5-Release-Notes-October-11th-2022


----------



## ak1504 (14. Oktober 2022)

"We’re taking the next step on our journey in listening to player feedback with the new Suggestions Hub on the Forza Forums."





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1580679082647646208

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (4. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IADVgST6Fqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*SPIN YOUR TIRES AS DONUT MEDIA ARRIVES IN FORZA HORIZON 5*









						Spin Your Tires as Donut Media arrives in Forza Horizon 5
					

Give James and Nolan a warm welcome as Donut Media joins us at the Horizon Festival bringing a new Horizon Story, Rocket Bunny body kits, and improvements for PC players.




					forza.net
				





*Forza Horizon 5 Serie 14 „Donut Media“ im Detail*









						Forza Horizon 5 Serie 14 „Donut Media“ im Detail - totallygamergirl
					

Forza Horizon 5 Serie 14 „Donut Media“ bringt die erste Season Donut Media Content ins Spiel. Darunt




					totallygamergirl.com


----------



## ak1504 (8. November 2022)

https://support.forzamotorsport.net/hc/en-us/articles/10924221657363
		





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (8. November 2022)

Joa und am PC haben die mit dem Patch das Game erfolgreich geschrottet. Die Steam Version startet nicht mehr. Zum kotzen sowas


----------



## ak1504 (8. November 2022)

Ein wenig Verständnis über die immense Komplexität von Softwareentwicklung und weniger herablassender Tonfall wäre auch mal nicht schlecht.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1590029471058644992

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jläbbischer (9. November 2022)

In der MS Store-Version hab ich keinerlei Probleme. Wobei ich nicht sicher bin, ob das Raytracing jetzt tatsächlich Online ist. Hätte ja gedacht, dass mein Rechner in die Knie geht, wenn ich das aufs Maximum drehe, aber nur geringe Einbussen zum Stand vor dem Update gehabt.


----------



## ak1504 (14. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3nFrJbDOy00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (21. November 2022)

Forza Community Survey Fall 2022
					

Forza Community Survey Fall 2022.



					survey.alchemer.com


----------



## ak1504 (10. Dezember 2022)

The Horizon Holidays are coming to Mexico









						Celebrate the Festive Season in Forza Horizon 5
					

The holiday season is fast approaching as Mexico redecorates its vibrant towns and streets with festive decorations to celebrate the return of Secret Santa.




					forza.net
				





FH5 Release Notes: December 6th, 2022



			https://support.forzamotorsport.net/hc/en-us/articles/11793094438419-FH5-Release-Notes-December-6th-2022


----------



## LastManStanding (17. Dezember 2022)

Hi
Hab Heute das erste mal seit Release Die Meldung "zu geringe Streaming Bandbreite" gehabt.
 Seit Release hat sich am System oder Installationen allgemein absolut Nix verändert,

Bin Irritiert, Ist das einfach nen Bug. Im Hintergrund läuft nur FireFox ohne Aktionen Die 256GiB System SSD hat noch so 160GiB frei.

Allerdings sehe ich grad, der MS Store hat jetzt ne Zweite MSFTXVDD Viruelle Festplatte eingerichtet mit ca 10GiB die erste hat schon 122Gib<---- Kann ich die eigentlich bedenkenlos löschen?


----------

